# Does the perfect club exist?



## 308 WIN (Nov 9, 2005)

Since our long time club land was sold several years ago, I have bounced around a few clubs and can't find that perfect place. Here is what I hope to find: At least 700 acres west, south, or east, and within 2 hours of Atl. At least 100 acres per member. ISOLATION, no homes business or subdivisions, established or under construction anywhere near property, minimal or no public road frontage. A decent mix of young clearcut or planted pines and bottom land hardwood with large privet/alder swamp. A nice camp area, gated and well out of sight of any public area/road, large enough to handle everyones camper and truck without being piled on top of each other, and no trash from past or present use. Serious management, organization, and club leadership. Strict antler restrictions that are enforced. A serious food plot program where all available areas are prepared and planted properly, not just scratch at a couple of the largest spots and throw out some seed. A first come first serve pin in board with no reserved areas. A quality environment to bring a child, with no or VERY MINIMAL drinking, and NO foul mouths. GOOD, QUALITY PEOPLE! At a cost of no more than $1200 per year. If this sounds like your club or pretty close to it, please keep me in mind for next year. Thank you.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 9, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

>


    
I seriously dont think its out there.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 9, 2005)

Or buy your own .....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 9, 2005)

Agree your requirements are going to be hard to fill, especially the part about no development being nearby.
Good Luck on your search.


----------



## Mac (Nov 9, 2005)

IMO:  One of the biggest challenges is getting a group of members that has the same ideas and work ethics.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 9, 2005)

YEP !! They are just are hard to find and don't have much of a turnover from year to year. You may have to go thru some bad ones until you find the cream of the crop.


----------



## TJay (Nov 10, 2005)

And then when you get everything just the way you want it, they will cut the timber on you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2005)

With the sole exception of the no claimed areas, our club has everything you've listed plus multiple stocked fishing lakes.  Ooops, actually it only has 95 acres per member.  
Private property, water and electricity.  
I feel your frustration.  They are hard to find and harder to find that are run properly with GOOD members.  
Aggravating ain't it?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 10, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> With the sole exception of the no claimed areas, our club has everything you've listed plus multiple stocked fishing lakes.  Ooops, actually it only has 95 acres per member.
> Private property, water and electricity.
> I feel your frustration.  They are hard to find and harder to find that are run properly with GOOD members.
> Aggravating ain't it?


Need some members?

Of course you can't hold all the ribbing I ve given you against me, that would not be christian like.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 10, 2005)

308-  I'm in the same boat but would be willing to pay a little more if the opportunity presented itself.

I take my hunting serious and would like to find a large tract with minimal members.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Need some members?
> 
> Of course you can't hold all the ribbing I ve given you against me, that would not be christian like.


Sure, I know JUST the stand to put you in.....


We probably will need a few next year (just assuming like all clubs we'll loose some) but you are on official double probation so I'm not sure if I can give you a good recommendation or not....


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 10, 2005)

But TJay, the hunting on cutovers gets better after the first year of cutting....bad clubs just go on forever!


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey 308,

I think your describing my club.  It cost $1,200, it is 2000 acres and borders a WMA on one side and a large landowner on the other side.  It is two hours from my door in cumming.  The food plots are not like the kind you get on timber land, the tiny ones 50' across.  We have 20+ food plots ranging in size from 1/3 to over 1 acre in size.  The plots are put in with tractor and fertilized.  We have 4 beaver ponds, with a dock on one for fishing.  We have power, water and a cooler for deer. A gun range out to 150 yds.  We have 23 members, of which some of from Tenn and Fla and are not there often.  There is a aerial photo of the tracts where each member pins in so you dont have anyone walk up on you.  4 Pts on a side for bucks, unless it is you or your childs first deer then you can shoot anything for the first deer.  All of the food plots have tripod or tower stands on them.  Although i hunt mostly from my climber in the woods.  About 1200 aces is mixed hardwood/pines, the other 800 is 7 yr old pines.  Hardwood bottoms also.  Last year a 140 class was killed.  Althought this year it has been slow due to all of the acorns, and drought.  The plots dont look anything like they did last year.  We need rain like everyone else.  Geese use the beaver ponds big time, along with woodies.  I wouldnt mind paying even a little more to get the numbers down to 15 members, but there has never been a morning where you couldnt find a place to hunt.  I dont think we have ever had a weekend when all of the members were there.  Also, the guest policy is restrictive which i like. We can only bring one guest per year.  I have been in many of the clubs that range in the $300 range.  I wanted to pay more to get into a quality club where I could bring my 2 yr old and not have to cover his ears and explain peoples behavior. I found the club in the summer edition of GON.  So the clubs are out there.  Yell back at me in the spring and i will let you know if there are any openings.


----------



## Mac (Nov 10, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> With the sole exception of the no claimed areas, our club has everything you've listed plus multiple stocked fishing lakes.  Ooops, actually it only has 95 acres per member.
> Private property, water and electricity.
> I feel your frustration.  They are hard to find and harder to find that are run properly with GOOD members.
> Aggravating ain't it?



Don't tell everyone,  our secret !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We would not have had the claimed areas,  if some of our ex-members (note I said ex) had not been such jerks and did their share of the work.


----------



## dixie (Nov 10, 2005)

Perfect club?? well, that would take perfect members, wouldn't it?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> I think the closest you will come to having what you want is to search high and low for the piece of property you want then fill it with only family and close friends.



BINGO!!!  I have two perfect clubs by doing this.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2005)

Mac said:
			
		

> Don't tell everyone,  our secret !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We would not have had the claimed areas,  if some of our ex-members (note I said ex) had not been such jerks and did their share of the work.


Yeah and I'm not sure how 'claimed' they are since I've had yet another member tell me it was OK to hunt "his area" this weekend.   The right mix of people definitely eliminates the potential problem 'areas' tries to solve.  We probably don't need them with our current group (hopefully).


----------



## Mac (Nov 10, 2005)

*Best set of members to date.*

Phil you must be special,  no one has given me permission to hunt there area.  LOL.
He told me today.  We don't have any childish jerks in the club now.  Everyone shares information and helps when they can.  



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Yeah and I'm not sure how 'claimed' they are since I've had yet another member tell me it was OK to hunt "his area" this weekend.   The right mix of people definitely eliminates the potential problem 'areas' tries to solve.  We probably don't need them with our current group (hopefully).


----------



## C310driver (Nov 14, 2005)

I know a guy in charge of a club in Emanuel County. Large - private owned - used to be a commercial hunting plantation. The camp looks like something straight out of a Mossy Oak TV show. I think it's close to $3000.00 per year - but that's the deal .... what your wanting is out there - the question is how much are you willing to pay?

I did the same thing....got out of a long time club....bounced around, got screwed a few times and finally I lucked up. I realized that it costs to get those things and now I pay close to $4,500.00 per year after it's all said and done. Granted I've got about 800 acres that belongs to me and one other guy w/ 13 food plots and 20+ stands. But hey - it's worth it! No-one ever goes through those gates unless I am with them!

Good Luck!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Nov 14, 2005)

*Clubs*

I hear you  308 ,  sorry sorry clubs every where , and members that don't care about you and would'nt help or show you a think,
  to them you  just someone to help pay for ther land and keep the price down , you get whats left over and don't even think about going in to there honey holes , but man you see a good deer and let it walk and tell one of them  ( watch how close they get to you )
  or try to cut you off /////////    ????   were you in the Oconee sportmans clun of  of 441  by the river ?????    a few years ago 
 good luck looking and let us know if you find a good one 
    w/t


----------

